# VCDS Skoda Superb II (3T) Compatibility



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Due to recent customer requests and as general information, I did some testing on a new Superb a week ago. As you can see in the attached scan we used a non-public test version for now since the current Release 805.0 does not support this model.
More information, modifications and diagnostic procedures will be available on our website as well as in our WIKI soon, but if you have questions right away let us know and we'll try to get you some answers.









_Quote »_Thursday,03,July,2008,15:14:45
VCDS Version: Test 806.2
Data version: 20080702
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 04 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 36 37 42 44 46 52 55 56
62 72 77
VIN: TMBAE73T09900xxxx
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: TEST\03G-906-021-BMM.LBL
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 QP HW: 03G 906 021 AB
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 2893 
Coding: 0000078
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0XX.LBL
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 431 1817 
Coding: 0000020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-F.LBL
Part No SW: 3T0 614 517 B HW: 3T0 614 517 B
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0102 
Coding: 0039554
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3T0 907 044 N HW: 3T0 907 044 N
Component: Climatronic 122 0102 
Coding: 0000000000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: TEST\1K0-937-087.CLB
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 A HW: 1K0 937 087 A
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 019 0358 
Coding: 40990AB8D80508C040080084110089A405711BAE632085605C4040000000
Part No: 3T1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 20050 22 0602 
Coding: 00D7B7
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 180508 05 54 0402 
Coding: 0730ED
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 43
Mileage: 20 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.14.04
Time: 23:35:21
Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON 
OFF 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.CLB
Part No SW: 3T0 919 475 HW: 3T0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0002 
Coding: 000104
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.LBL
Part No SW: 3T0 959 655 HW: 3T0 959 655 
Component: J234__LA8 VW10 HI 1815 
Coding: 0016696
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 054 0111 
Coding: 0001831
Part No: 3T0 959 537 A
Component: E221__MFL-URO H06 0009 
Coding: 00000131
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: TEST\3C8-920-xxx-17.CLB
Part No SW: 3T1 920 840 D HW: 3T1 920 840 D
Component: KOMBI H28 0024 
Coding: 110F00
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0202 
Coding: EDA1FF064006023302
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3T1 920 840 D  HW: 3T1 920 840 D
Component: IMMO H28 0024 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: NONE
Part No SW: 3C8 959 760 HW: 3C8 959 760 
Component: J810 0801 
Coding: 0000003
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.LBL
Part No SW: 3T0 035 680 HW: 3T0 035 680 
Component: RNS-MID H02 0764 
Coding: 040004000004008300
3 Faults Found:
01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 43
Mileage: 20 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.14.06
Time: 21:49:35
01129 - S Terminal (H15) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 43
Mileage: 20 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.14.06
Time: 21:49:35
00576 - Terminal 15 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 43
Mileage: 20 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.14.06
Time: 21:49:35

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 7N0-959-793-A.CLB
Part No SW: 7N0 959 793 A HW: 7N0 959 793 A
Component: TSG FA H03 0190 
Coding: 011D0220DE00121002
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1KX-909-14X.LBL
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 196 2301 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 7N0-959-792-A.CLB
Part No SW: 7N0 959 792 A HW: 7N0 959 792 A
Component: TSG BF H03 0190 
Coding: 011D0220DE00121002
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.LBL
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0133 
Coding: 1376839
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l S002 
Coding: 00000021
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r S002 
Coding: 00000021
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.LBL
Part No SW: 3T0 035 680 HW: 3T0 035 680 
Component: RNS-MID H02 0764 
Coding: 040004000004008300
3 Faults Found:
01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
 Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 43
Mileage: 20 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.14.06
Time: 21:49:35
01129 - S Terminal (H15) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 43
Mileage: 20 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.14.06
Time: 21:49:35
00576 - Terminal 15 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 43
Mileage: 20 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.14.06
Time: 21:49:35

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left (J388) Labels: 7N0-959-795.CLB
Part No SW: 7N0 959 795 HW: 7N0 959 795 
Component: TSG HL H02 0190 
Coding: 010C00200000221002
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389) Labels: 7N0-959-794.CLB
Part No SW: 7N0 959 794 HW: 7N0 959 795 
Component: TSG HR H02 0190 
Coding: 010C00200000221002
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.LBL
Part No SW: 3C8 035 730 HW: 3C8 035 730 
Component: Telefon 2800 
Coding: 0020121
1 Fault Found:
00992 - Consumption Cut-Off Active 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 43
Mileage: 20 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.14.04
Time: 02:46:58

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Seb, I take it the Passat CC and the New Superb share the same platform and similar electroincs.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Nope. New Superb is Golf Platform.


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Cant be Golf platform look how big the Superb is to the Golf, more like CC.


----------



## Skisbp (Dec 25, 2003)

Nope & Yep... 
The SuperbII & PassatCC are both PassatVI{PQ46} derived! Which in turn was GolfV{PQ35} derived!!!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Believe it or not, its based on the Golf platform and NOT on the Passat platform.


----------



## Skisbp (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Not...
The PassatVI platform is just a modified(read stretched & widened) GolfV platform!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Skisbp)*

Then tell me something...
Why does the Superb NOT have an electro mechanical parking brake?
Why does the Superb NOT have the same electronics as the Passat and uses the Golf systems instead?
Why does the Superb NOT have the Passats ABS system?
Why does Skoda say in their press information that its Golf and NOT Passat based?


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

I can't imagine the Superb being based off the Golf. Its much wider and 2x as long.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagunaroone* »_I can't imagine the Superb being based off the Golf. Its much wider and 2x as long.

Imagine or not... there is something thats called reality.


----------



## infoschumi (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: TEST\1K0-937-087.CLB
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 A HW: 1K0 937 087 A
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 019 0358
Coding: 40990AB8D80508C040080084110089A405711BAE632085605C4040000000

Any idea what byte/bit I should change to enable the rear fog lights as parking lights?I got the same 1K0 937 087.
In the older cent elect modules it was byte 10,the first 2 bits,but it doesn't work on this one


----------



## pazz (Mar 9, 2009)

Theresias,
I have the same problem:
01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 43
Mileage: 20 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.14.06
Time: 21:49:35
On my MK5 Golf with 3C0 Reversing camera installed. Wondered if you could help me with this at all?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

You should post questions like that in the VAG-COM Forum. Make sure to include a full scan from the vehicle in question.


----------



## natalie martinez (Jun 30, 2009)

Cant be Golf platform look how big the Superb is to the Golf, more like CC.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (natalie martinez)*

Platforms were never about size or looks. Check the specs, read the documents and then please stop guessing. The fact that it is based on the Golf platform is nothing which you gonna change - its a fact.


----------

